# à la croisée



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, 
mi aiutereste a tradurre la seguente frase?
"à une voûte en arc surbaissé succède, à la croisée, une coupole sur pendentifs surmontée d'un lanternon".
Ad una volta ad arco a sesto ribassato segue, all'incrocio, una cupola posta su pennachi surmontata da un lucernario.
Qui à la croisée sta per "all'incrocio"?

Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Dal CNRTL Croisée:
*1.* _ARCHIT._ Intersection de lignes ou de volumes. 
*a)* _Croisée d'ogive(s)._ ,,Croisement des nervures d'une voûte d'arête`` (Chabat 1881). 
*b)* *Intersection de la nef et du transept dans une église.* _Le clocher sur la croisée_ (Hugo, _N.-D. Paris,_ 1832, p. 181). − _P. méton._ Transept. _L'église, toute d'une pièce, sans croisée qui la coupe_ (Michelet, _Journal,_ 1835, p. 212). _Dans le côté gauche de la croisée, un autel_ (Sainte-Beuve, _Port-Royal,_ t. 1, 1840, p. 46​Deve essere l'incrocio, come dici tu.
Ciao.


----------



## La Marchesa

Grazie Matou. 
Sei per caso a conoscenza dell'esistenza di un glossario di termini architettonici fr-ita? 
Io ho trovati solo glossari monolingua in entrambe le lingue.


----------



## matoupaschat

No, mi dispiace, te l'avrei già proposto. Su Wiki, salto dalle pagine italiane a quelle francesi. Ogni tanto, rende. Idem con CNRTL <=> Treccani.


----------



## itka

Mi è successo di usare quello li. Ho anche trovato quell'altro ma è veramente specializzato !
Forse ci potrai trovare qualche parola...


----------



## La Marchesa

Grazie infinite, ora vedo se riesco a trovare quello che mi serve.


----------

